# Gallons per hour idling question.



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

hey guys, first off, i love idling.

the duramax uses between .4 and .6 gal per hr

my question is... what will the 8.1 use?
tried researching it but i dont think many people are crazy enough to even think about letting an 8.1 idle.

the duramax idles a ton (117k and pushing 8,000 hours now) but the 8.1 ill try to keep it off. however i cant promise that it wont get forgotten about and sit idle for a few hrs here and there.

more or less just seeing what numbers you guys have in your heads, i know its probably well over 1 gph, just wondering how much over. payup

lets see what you got!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

"I love idling"


There is no shame in idling for a reason. Semi truck keeping the driver warm or cool while hes sleeping.

Way below 0 temps that will cause starting issues etc.



But just idling for the sake of loving to idle is like admitting that you like to just throw your $$$$$ out the window and completely waste them.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It begs the question--why do you love idling?I sometimes do it also on my Dmax but when there's no good reason,absolutely not.Besides wasting fuel,if you didn't know it already,extended idling in a diesel dilutes your engine oil over time.Nothing to love there.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a rule when my trucks are out doing snow service. 


When the truck or machine leaves the shop, it does not shut off until we are completely done plowing snow. If we stop for dinner, the truck stays idle. 

I don't want the chance of smothing not starting again. Fuel is cheap compaired to laying in snow trying to figure out why it wont start.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

tuney443;1426857 said:


> It begs the question--why do you love idling?I sometimes do it also on my Dmax but when there's no good reason,absolutely not.Besides wasting fuel,if you didn't know it already,extended idling in a diesel dilutes your engine oil over time.Nothing to love there.


I know everything about what idling does to a motor, and i know its 0mpg, this isnt my first rodeo. I love idling for many reasons, some if which you guys may think are stupid, but its my engines and my fuel money so i dont see a problem. I could care less about mother nature too so please dont bring it up. Some people love hockey or football, i love idling. As i type this my mack has been outside for 3 hrs now idling bc i moved it out of the shop this morning, ill get to it in the next hr or so. Back to the question at hand! Gallons per hr! Go!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Since you love throwing money away like that I'm going to PM you the account number and deposit routing numbers.
Any time you feel the need to just completely throw your money away you can just send it to me.
I'll put it to a good use.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

comeeonn;1426611 said:


> my question is... what will the 8.1 use?
> tried researching it but i dont think many people are crazy enough to even think about letting an 8.1 idle.





comeeonn;1427019 said:


> I know everything about what idling does to a motor, and i know its 0mpg, this isnt my first rodeo. I love idling for many reasons, some if which you guys may think are stupid, but its my engines and my fuel money so i dont see a problem. I could care less about mother nature too so please dont bring it up. Some people love hockey or football, i love idling. As i type this my mack has been outside for 3 hrs now idling bc i moved it out of the shop this morning, ill get to it in the next hr or so. Back to the question at hand! Gallons per hr! Go!


Seems like you answered your question!..

I'd prolly shut the gas job down. Regardless, it doesn't seem like your someone that lacks on maintenance of your equipment, so your rigs are more then likely to start no matter what.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Plowinpro03;1427068 said:


> Seems like you answered your question!..
> 
> I'd prolly shut the gas job down. Regardless, it doesn't seem like your someone that lacks on maintenance of your equipment, so your rigs are more then likely to start no matter what.


Its not the fact of not starting, chevys always start! I just feel as if motors were meant to run so let them run, im going to find out how much it uses one way or another lol i was just looking for ideas, and yes maintance is my number one thing.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Philbilly2;1426885 said:


> I have a rule when my trucks are out doing snow service.
> 
> When the truck or machine leaves the shop, it does not shut off until we are completely done plowing snow. If we stop for dinner, the truck stays idle.
> 
> I don't want the chance of smothing not starting again. Fuel is cheap compaired to laying in snow trying to figure out why it wont start.


X2. I also say do not take it out of 4x4 at all if you engage it.

I am an idler also, do not know why but I love it also. I think it is a Duramax thing as we get no heat whatsoever unless they are working. Like you, I just purchased a 454 gas plow truck to let my Duramax "retire" and wow do I put the gas in this SOB.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wait, some of you guys are suggest I shut my truck off when not in use? That's an odd concept.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Philbilly2;1426885 said:


> I have a rule when my trucks are out doing snow service.
> 
> When the truck or machine leaves the shop, it does not shut off until we are completely done plowing snow. If we stop for dinner, the truck stays idle.
> 
> I don't want the chance of smothing not starting again. Fuel is cheap compaired to laying in snow trying to figure out why it wont start.


I dont have the answer to the OP original question about the 8.1 but agree with this 100%. A guy I worked for a few years back always left his truck running durning snow storms. It drove me crazy. He said you never shut a working truck off. This is advice I should have remembered. Last year during a snow event I shut the big block truck off to do some skid work quick...hoped back in the truck and it didnt even click. Turns out the started solenoid went to crap.

Now if a truck is making money it does't get shut off until it punches out.

I do have a way to figure out how much an 8.1 uses though. Go fill it up at the nearest station, note the time, let it idle until it runs out of fuel.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

The danger of a truck not starting is about equal to the danger of harm coming to it while it's running unattended. I personally would rather need to jumpstart it if for some reason it wouldn't start (which it will because I try to keep my work trucks in proper operating condition), than I would come out to find that while it was idling it sprung a coolant leak, or the water pump died, and it overheated and blew the motor. Or it sprung a fuel leak or wiring got hot and it caught fire. Or somebody stole it.

I can't really think of a good reason to leave an unattended truck running, and I don't think "I love idling" is a good reason. If you are working it, and are concerned that your electric plow and lighting has weakened your battery, sure, but it only takes about 20 minutes for a functioning alternator to restore a good battery. I always idle a truck for a few minutes to warm it up before driving, and when I had a diesel I would idle it a few minutes after working it too. I am not particularly concerned about my trucks polluting the environment, but I also wouldn't go so far as to say I don't care about mother nature, it just doesnt sound good. 

No, I have no idea how much fuel an 8.1 uses at idle, because I wouldn't idle one for an hour. You are certainly welcome to, it's your truck, your fuel, your water pump, etc. But I don't think you should expect to be able to come on here and say something that so many people are likely to disagree with, and then tell them not to argue with you and just answer the question.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Detroitdan;1427199 said:


> The danger of a truck not starting is about equal to the danger of harm coming to it while it's running unattended. I personally would rather need to jumpstart it if for some reason it wouldn't start (which it will because I try to keep my work trucks in proper operating condition), than I would come out to find that while it was idling it sprung a coolant leak, or the water pump died, and it overheated and blew the motor. Or it sprung a fuel leak or wiring got hot and it caught fire. Or somebody stole it.
> 
> I can't really think of a good reason to leave an unattended truck running, and I don't think "I love idling" is a good reason. If you are working it, and are concerned that your electric plow and lighting has weakened your battery, sure, but it only takes about 20 minutes for a functioning alternator to restore a good battery. I always idle a truck for a few minutes to warm it up before driving, and when I had a diesel I would idle it a few minutes after working it too. I am not particularly concerned about my trucks polluting the environment, but I also wouldn't go so far as to say I don't care about mother nature, it just doesnt sound good.
> 
> No, I have no idea how much fuel an 8.1 uses at idle, because I wouldn't idle one for an hour. You are certainly welcome to, it's your truck, your fuel, your water pump, etc. But I don't think you should expect to be able to come on here and say something that so many people are likely to disagree with, and then tell them not to argue with you and just answer the question.


People can argue all they want, just like i can idle all i want. If it blows up idling ill put a motor in it, simple as that. My question had nothing to do with asking for peoples opinions on idling or the pros and cons of it. I am also not concerned with "sounding good" with my views. I frankly dont care about the enviroment, and if that offends people thats too bad. I wont be here long enough to see the ill effects of idling if there are even any. If this thread offended you why did you comment? Some people believe in shutting them off some believe in letting them run. My question was for the second group of people.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

comeeonn;1427112 said:


> Its not the fact of not starting, chevys always start!


Suuuuuuuuuuure they do.

If that was the case you wouldn't be so worried about it. 

:laughing:


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

comeeonn;1427215 said:


> People can argue all they want, just like i can idle all i want. If it blows up idling ill put a motor in it, simple as that. My question had nothing to do with asking for peoples opinions on idling or the pros and cons of it. I am also not concerned with "sounding good" with my views. I frankly dont care about the enviroment, and if that offends people thats too bad. I wont be here long enough to see the ill effects of idling if there are even any. If this thread offended you why did you comment? Some people believe in shutting them off some believe in letting them run. My question was for the second group of people.


just wondering if you read the last line of my comment


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Detroitdan;1427233 said:


> just wondering if you read the last line of my comment


Yes i did but with those people likely to disagree are people who so agree, im just saying that i asked a question, i didnt post " tell me how you feel about idling"


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

BPS#1;1427229 said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuure they do.
> 
> If that was the case you wouldn't be so worried about it.
> 
> :laughing:


I smell a ford or dodge owner! Lol. But seriously worrying about it starting is not on my list of why i idle


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have a ford so I don't have to worry about starting issues.


Unlike you chebie and dodge boys.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

BPS#1;1427240 said:


> I have a ford so I don't have to worry about starting issues.
> 
> Unlike you chebie and dodge boys.


I knew it! Lol


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I will never understand why Dodge and Ford guys come into the Chevy forum, looking for any opportunity to make a negative comment about Chevys. I am hardcore, diehard Chevy, I bleed Chevy orange, and I despise Ford and Dodge equally, yet I have never felt the urge to go to their area and pick on them.

Comeeonn, all I was trying to say is that people are going to comment how they see fit, it's a pretty public forum and these threads tend to take off in various directions. What you posted seems to me anyway, to be something people are going to disagree with. Which is why I, and almost everyone else who commented, talked about the idling, rather than the gph of an 8.1. Not trying to pick a fight with you, but it's the internet and it's a forum. If it makes you feel better I will try to do some research and find out for you what the average gph of an 8.1 is.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Detroitdan;1427252 said:


> I will never understand why Dodge and Ford guys come into the Chevy forum, looking for any opportunity to make a negative comment about Chevys. I am hardcore, diehard Chevy, I bleed Chevy orange, and I despise Ford and Dodge equally, yet I have never felt the urge to go to their area and pick on them.
> 
> Comeeonn, all I was trying to say is that people are going to comment how they see fit, it's a pretty public forum and these threads tend to take off in various directions. What you posted seems to me anyway, to be something people are going to disagree with. Which is why I, and almost everyone else who commented, talked about the idling, rather than the gph of an 8.1. Not trying to pick a fight with you, but it's the internet and it's a forum. If it makes you feel better I will try to do some research and find out for you what the average gph of an 8.1 is.


No hard feelings! Your first statemeant in that post is perfect, if had to replace a motor a week i would still buy chevys. I LOVE them. Ive owned 8 chevy trucks and i couldnt be happier with them. I understand what your saying. Dont worry everyone around me in town hates my idling problem. Ive had guys shut my truck off before while ive been at places eating dinner or whatnot. To each his own!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Detroitdan;1427252 said:


> I will never understand why Dodge and Ford guys come into the Chevy forum, looking for any opportunity to make a negative comment about Chevys. I am hardcore, diehard Chevy, I bleed Chevy orange, and I despise Ford and Dodge equally, yet I have never felt the urge to go to their area and pick on them.


Its because irrational haters are easy targets. :laughing:

I certainly have no love for either off brand but I'm not going to claim to despise them.
Neither one are superior brands especially government motors.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

BPS#1;1427354 said:


> Its because irrational haters are easy targets. :laughing:
> 
> I certainly have no love for either off brand but I'm not going to claim to despise them.
> Neither one are superior brands especially government motors.


thats fine, however i didnt start a thread to talk about chevy vs ford vs dodge. i do despise ford and dodge, no doubt about it. hanging out in ford and dodge forums is not a place youll ever find me.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I have no info on your 8.1 idling fuel consumption numbers, I just wanted to offer a tip of the hat, I too love idling my trucks for hours on end. When I'm not idling, I can be seen driving around with the windows down, the a/c on and myself throwing CFL bulbs out the windows.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mnglocker;1427652 said:


> I have no info on your 8.1 idling fuel consumption numbers, I just wanted to offer a tip of the hat, I too love idling my trucks for hours on end. When I'm not idling, I can be seen driving around with the windows down, the a/c on and myself throwing CFL bulbs out the windows.


As do i, right after i change my oil by draining the old oil into a sewer


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

This is actually a interesting topic..

Im curious is to what damage a GAS motor will cause by idling?
Besides burning fuel.

Can it do harm?


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Maleko;1427767 said:


> This is actually a interesting topic..
> 
> Im curious is to what damage a GAS motor will cause by idling?
> Besides burning fuel.
> ...


My old landlord has an 07 gmc half ton and for the 3 years i rented there he never shut it off from the hours of 9 to 5, it still runs perfect.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

comeeonn;1427019 said:


> I know everything about what idling does to a motor, and i know its 0mpg, this isnt my first rodeo. I love idling for many reasons, some if which you guys may think are stupid, but its my engines and my fuel money so i dont see a problem. I could care less about mother nature too so please dont bring it up. Some people love hockey or football, i love idling. As i type this my mack has been outside for 3 hrs now idling bc i moved it out of the shop this morning, ill get to it in the next hr or so. Back to the question at hand! Gallons per hr! Go!


Here's some good bathroom reading for you and I for one do care about breathing clean air,am certainly not a Greenie by any stretch of the imagination,but just idling because you ''love'' it is plain stupid and makes absolutely no sense. Pay particular attention to the last sentence because if that happens to you,you just might not have any dinero left to rebuild your engines. Buffalo is in NY by the way.:rolleyes and a HD vehicle is a 8500 GVW or greater.

Heavy Duty Vehicle Idling Laws
New York State Environmental Conservation Law (ECL) prohibits heavy duty vehicles, including diesel trucks and buses, from idling for more than five minutes at a time.

Exceptions are when your vehicle is:
Stuck in traffic
Idling for maintenance purposes
Powering an auxiliary function or apparatus, such as a concrete tumbler
Involved in an emergency situation
A diesel fueled truck operating in an ambient air temperature below 25°F for more than 2 hours
Less idling time is good for the environment because it reduces air pollution, noise and fuel use. It also saves money for diesel operators and consumers and contributes to a cleaner atmosphere.

The diesel idling regulation is found in Title 6 NYCRR, Subpart 217-3 and will be enforced by DEC Conservation Officers. You may be fined from $500 to $18,000 in the case of a first violation.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

tuney443;1427847 said:


> Here's some good bathroom reading for you and I for one do care about breathing clean air,am certainly not a Greenie by any stretch of the imagination,but just idling because you ''love'' it is plain stupid and makes absolutely no sense. Pay particular attention to the last sentence because if that happens to you,you just might not have any dinero left to rebuild your engines. Buffalo is in NY by the way.
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/index.html


your link sent me to the home page, but i wont read it anyways. idling laws in ny state that construction vehicles are exempt from idle laws if the job requires, if shutting it off is not possible due to environment surroundings or if in a stone plant. so my dump trucks can and will run as much as possible. as for the pickups, i will take my chances, all the dec officers ive delt with around here show no interest in idling law infractions. they spend more time pulling me over to smoke test my old truck.

no one is going to change my mind on idling, it hasnt affected any of my engines, hell my half ton has 7000+ hours on it and runs like the day it left the showroom. the whole it hurts the environment thing bugs me to no end.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I particularly like the new emissions equipment on the trucks that tell you in the manual to go to an unpopulated area every so often and blow the smoke and soot out. So, it is not actually being captured, or recycled, or anything at all. It's still being pushed out into the evironment, just not in the city where smart important people live. Blow it out in the country where us dumb country people live.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Detroitdan;1427887 said:


> I particularly like the new emissions equipment on the trucks that tell you in the manual to go to an unpopulated area every so often and blow the smoke and soot out. So, it is not actually being captured, or recycled, or anything at all. It's still being pushed out into the evironment, just not in the city where smart important people live. Blow it out in the country where us dumb country people live.


LOL the new emissions laws are a JOKE. its terrible for the motors, constant break downs, and no one is buying them so its driving up the price of used trucks in the class 8 world.

i refuse to drive anything with emissions regulations. my 89 mack gets 5-6 mpg average, a buddy of mine drives a 11 peterbilt which averages 3.9 mpg. you tell me whats better for the environment


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

comeeonn;1427876 said:


> your link sent me to the home page, but i wont read it anyways. idling laws in ny state that construction vehicles are exempt from idle laws if the job requires, if shutting it off is not possible due to environment surroundings or if in a stone plant. so my dump trucks can and will run as much as possible. as for the pickups, i will take my chances, all the dec officers ive delt with around here show no interest in idling law infractions. they spend more time pulling me over to smoke test my old truck.
> 
> no one is going to change my mind on idling, it hasnt affected any of my engines, hell my half ton has 7000+ hours on it and runs like the day it left the showroom. the whole it hurts the environment thing bugs me to no end.


Well maybe you should read it because you're dead wrong,that exception that you're trying to tweak for your own purpose is regarding auxiliary needs,such as a concrete truck that needs to idle to keep the mixer rolling,NOT as a primary use.Your dump truck in a gravel bank or stone quarry hardly qualifies either,only the plant trucks and their iron do.''I love idling'' is also not an exception.Here's the more definitive part of the idling exception that you and I were referring to:

§217-3.3 Exceptions
The prohibitions of section 217-3.2 of this Subpart shall not apply when:

(a) A diesel or non-diesel fueled heavy duty vehicle including a bus or truck is forced to remain motionless because of the traffic conditions over which the operator thereof has no control.

(b) Regulations adopted by Federal, State or local agencies having jurisdiction require the maintenance of a specific temperature for passenger comfort. The idling time specified in section 217-3.2 of this Subpart may be increased, but only to the extent necessary to comply with such regulations.

(c) A diesel or non-diesel fueled engine is being used to provide power for an auxiliary purpose, such as loading, discharging, mixing or processing cargo; controlling cargo temperature; construction; lumbering; oil or gas well servicing; farming; or when operation of the engine is required for the purpose of maintenance.

(d) Fire, police and public utility trucks or other vehicles are performing emergency services.

(e) Trucks owned or operated by persons engaged in mining and quarrying are used within the confines of such person's property.

(f) A diesel fueled truck is to remain motionless for a period exceeding two hours, and during which period the ambient temperature is continuously below 25oF.

(g) A heavy duty diesel vehicle, as defined in subdivision 217-5.1(o) of this Part, that is queued for or is undergoing a state authorized periodic or roadside diesel emissions inspection pursuant to Subpart 217-5 of this Part.

(h) A hybrid electric vehicle, as defined in subdivision 217-5.1(r) of this Part, idling for the purpose of providing energy for battery or other form of energy storage recharging.

(i) Heavy duty vehicles used for agricultural purposes on a farm.

(j) Electric powered vehicles.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

This thread summed up here:


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

we have a state law here, not sure what FMVSS might correspond with it, but unattended vehicles cant be left running. Like everyone does at convenience stores, especially if it's cold out. It doesn't address private property, however I know a couple of the larger cities have enacted ordnances prohibiting it even in your own driveway. But that's less for emissions than it is because people would steal them. Naturally people got upset about that, and now most people have remote starters with theft prevention built in, so I don't know where the ordinances stand on that.
When I was a police officer, I used to wait for people to come out of the store, then tell them to not leave their vehicles running unattended. Only one time did I ever write a ticket for it, and that was because the kid left his car parked perpendicular to the parking spaces and half in the street, with the windows down and the stereo blaring so you could hear it for miles. Which IMO just makes it more obvious to passersby that it is left running, so the keys are in it and it could be easily stolen. Plenty of times I'd sit and wait with vehicles that had babies left in them, because it's a hassle to take them out of a carseat, and they're only going in for a minute. Had to handle those with kid gloves, because if they think you're insuinuating they're a bad mother, the claws come out.

How's that for off-topic? We're just chatting here, right?


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Philbilly2;1428207 said:


> This thread summed up here:


No kidding thanks to mister i love the earth! lets save the trees! Grow a set and let your truck run


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

I cant stress this enough, however it seems to be overlooked time and time again. I dont care how you feel about idlling, i dont care if it hurts mother nature, i dont care if the dec doesnt want me too, its my trucks and my fuel. If you cannot answer my question in my first post, what makes you think i want to hear what you have to say.

Its a new day here, time to go outside and let some stuff run


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I just spent 15 minutes on Google trying to find an answer to your gph question. Skipped through a bunch of different forums and reference sites, couldn't find anything. Apparently the 8.1 (with a Volvo or Mercruiser nametag) is really popular with pleasure boats, and I did find some numbers on what gph they burn at various speeds in various boats, but that has nothing to do with idling obviously. I did find one thing that mentions idling being very inefficent as compared to power curve usage with a load on the engine. Engine are designed to be as efficient as possible at the most common expected rpm range for the anticipated use of the vehicle, ie; a Civic is probably going to be best at 55 mph, a Corvette may be significantly higher, an old Mack Superliner might get the best economy at 40 ;>. So obviously none of that translates to what it will use at idle, I just wnated ot point out that it may be worse than you think, due to fuel waste. And by fuel waste, I don't mean you wasting it by idling, I mean what they call waste in that it isn't getting burned efficiently. Almost sounds like emissions could be worse at idle, due to unburned fuel contaminating the exhaust output. 
So, I couldn't find anything in the 15 minutes I was willing to devote to it. I think you are left with the option of experimenting yourself. Just fill it up, run it for 1 hour, then top it off from a can to see how much it takes to fill it again.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

comeeonn;1428287 said:


> No kidding thanks to mister i love the earth! lets save the trees! Grow a set and let your truck run


If you're referring to me there Mr. I love idling,you have me completely wrong.I never said I didn't idle my Dmax and other diesels I run,as I do,just not excessively like you claim for hours on end.I don't idle needlessly,in order of importance to me,first because diesel by me is app.$4.10 a gallon,long idling washes down cylinder walls contaminating your oil and longevity of your engine,and lastly of the pollution concern.Your ''grow a set'' comment is about as far off base as the intent of your thread to start with.First you say you're not going to idle that 8.1 much and then you want other's knowledge as to it's GPH while idling.Troll away.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Detroitdan;1428303 said:


> I just spent 15 minutes on Google trying to find an answer to your gph question. Skipped through a bunch of different forums and reference sites, couldn't find anything. Apparently the 8.1 (with a Volvo or Mercruiser nametag) is really popular with pleasure boats, and I did find some numbers on what gph they burn at various speeds in various boats, but that has nothing to do with idling obviously. I did find one thing that mentions idling being very inefficent as compared to power curve usage with a load on the engine. Engine are designed to be as efficient as possible at the most common expected rpm range for the anticipated use of the vehicle, ie; a Civic is probably going to be best at 55 mph, a Corvette may be significantly higher, an old Mack Superliner might get the best economy at 40 ;>. So obviously none of that translates to what it will use at idle, I just wnated ot point out that it may be worse than you think, due to fuel waste. And by fuel waste, I don't mean you wasting it by idling, I mean what they call waste in that it isn't getting burned efficiently. Almost sounds like emissions could be worse at idle, due to unburned fuel contaminating the exhaust output.
> So, I couldn't find anything in the 15 minutes I was willing to devote to it. I think you are left with the option of experimenting yourself. Just fill it up, run it for 1 hour, then top it off from a can to see how much it takes to fill it again.


Yeah i couldnt find much in the google search world either. Thanks for checkin !


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

tuney443;1428308 said:


> If you're referring to me there Mr. I love idling,you have me completely wrong.I never said I didn't idle my Dmax and other diesels I run,as I do,just not excessively like you claim for hours on end.I don't idle needlessly,in order of importance to me,first because diesel by me is app.$4.10 a gallon,long idling washes down cylinder walls contaminating your oil and longevity of your engine,and lastly of the pollution concern.Your ''grow a set'' comment is about as far off base as the intent of your thread to start with.First you say you're not going to idle that 8.1 much and then you want other's knowledge as to it's GPH while idling.Troll away.


Yeah im sure it washes down the cylinders, thats why my mack has over 60k hours and 605k miles. Seems like idling ruined it, same with my duramax, its shot right? You must be a tree lover if your concerned with what the dec has to say, if they cared maybe they would write idling tickets but they dont. Trucks sit in the blacktop plants here waiting for a hour to get loaded every trip, guys are sleeping in them on their lunch break down in the stone pit. Idling is every where you look, so if it upsets you this much you should go drive around shutting peoples vehicles off. Troll away? You came into my thread without anything useful to say, whos trolling now.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

comeeonn;1427215 said:


> People can argue all they want, just like i can idle all i want. If it blows up idling ill put a motor in it, simple as that. My question had nothing to do with asking for peoples opinions on idling or the pros and cons of it. I am also not concerned with "sounding good" with my views. I frankly dont care about the enviroment, and if that offends people thats too bad. I wont be here long enough to see the ill effects of idling if there are even any. If this thread offended you why did you comment? Some people believe in shutting them off some believe in letting them run. My question was for the second group of people.





comeeonn;1427747 said:


> As do i, right after i change my oil by draining the old oil into a sewer


I hope your joking about the sewer but other than that, your view on life is pretty depressing. A cop is dead here because someone left their salt truck running in front of the coffee shop, hope you at least lock stuff up when idling for no apparent reason while dumping oil down the drain. The more times I read what you say the more it irritates me. Oh and the answer to your question the 8.1 will use about 50% more fuel then the Duramax while idling.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

comeeonn;1428292 said:


> I cant stress this enough, however it seems to be overlooked time and time again. I dont care how you feel about idlling, i dont care if it hurts mother nature, i dont care if the dec doesnt want me too, its my trucks and my fuel. If you cannot answer my question in my first post, what makes you think i want to hear what you have to say.
> 
> Its a new day here, time to go outside and let some stuff run


Reminds me of a ''captain'' we used to have over at the DP who talked[bragged is probably a better term] like you regarding running red fuel in on-road trucks. He actually made a witches brew of red and ''burnt'' oil[his waste oil which he also had tranny fluid in].He used to say ''I'll never run that crappy government diesel.''Well,yeah it happened,he got dipped a few times on his tractor,cost him huge fines and then his sidekick told some of us his injectors are always being replaced on his Cummins.Do you have any relatives in Georgia?

How's that for off-topic? We're just jawing here right?


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

JD Dave;1428328 said:


> I hope your joking about the sewer but other than that, your view on life is pretty depressing. A cop is dead here because someone left their salt truck running in front of the coffee shop, hope you at least lock stuff up when idling for no apparent reason while dumping oil down the drain. The more times I read what you say the more it irritates me. Oh and the answer to your question the 8.1 will use about 50% more fuel then the Duramax while idling.


Im not depressed at all, dont pull up these single stories about someone dying bc of an idling truck, your not going to make me feel bad, if this thread irritates your sensitive self then DONT READ IT. Wow thats a novel idea.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

tuney443;1428337 said:


> Reminds me of a ''captain'' we used to have over at the DP who talked[bragged is probably a better term] like you regarding running red fuel in on-road trucks. He actually made a witches brew of red and ''burnt'' oil[his waste oil which he also had tranny fluid in].He used to say ''I'll never run that crappy government diesel.''Well,yeah it happened,he got dipped a few times on his tractor,cost him huge fines and then his sidekick told some of us his injectors are always being replaced on his Cummins.Do you have any relatives in Georgia?
> 
> How's that for off-topic? We're just jawing here right?


Again, i dont care if that guy was put in jail for 50 years, it doesnt relate to my thread nore do i care about him


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

..................


I know it is a train wreck but I just can not look away.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

UNsubscribing.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

kimber750;1428354 said:


> ..................
> 
> I know it is a train wreck but I just can not look away.


Your telling me, all i asked was gph for an 8.1. Thats it.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

*To the OP*

Wow, I don't know if the OP ever got their answer or not, but on a 5.3 I did some data logging with, the engine used about 0.5 pounds of air per minute. at 14.7:1 that's 0.034 lbs fuel/min or 2.041 lbs/hr of fuel.At 6.071 lbs per gallon, that's 0.34 gallons/hr. Not too bad imho.

Without a log from an 8.1 idling I couldn't tell you for sure, but I'd take a guess it's going to be around 1/2 gallon an hour. If you have a scanner usually they will tell you airflow and you can calculate fuel flow from there.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

comeeonn;1428320 said:


> Yeah im sure it washes down the cylinders, thats why my mack has over 60k hours and 605k miles. Seems like idling ruined it, same with my duramax, its shot right? You must be a tree lover if your concerned with what the dec has to say, if they cared maybe they would write idling tickets but they dont. Trucks sit in the blacktop plants here waiting for a hour to get loaded every trip, guys are sleeping in them on their lunch break down in the stone pit. Idling is every where you look, so if it upsets you this much you should go drive around shutting peoples vehicles off. Troll away? You came into my thread without anything useful to say, whos trolling now.


It's a known fact about cylinder washing--don't believe me put your money where your mouth is and get your oil analyzed sometime.If you're not BSing us,the results will come back UGLY! I for one like to keep my iron as well maintained with clean oil as possible.If you don't ,that's your business.

The only reason I brought up the DEC is to point out that there are indeed laws on excessive idling and they certainly do sometimes make their rounds at truck stops.My X brother -in-law runs doubles for UPS and has gotten warnings for idling for his NY to Mass. runs.I've been in the excavating biz for 38 years so yeah,I know all about what you're talking about regarding trucks idling with no DEC present at gravel banks/stone quarries. It's done usually by employees who could care less about the boss's money,not owner operators like myself.It's certainly not that DEC doesn't want to be there,I'm sure they do but as you probably know,NY is broke and there's only a few of them around,same as DOT--which is a good thing for people who basically follow the laws.So,just like DOT when they pull you over,the DEC will I'm sure try to find you guilty of excessive idling and fine you just to justify their existence.

Useful is a relative term and threads get hijacked all the time here,mine included, so get used to it.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

tuney443;1428377 said:


> It's a known fact about cylinder washing--don't believe me put your money where your mouth is and get your oil analyzed sometime.If you're not BSing us,the results will come back UGLY! I for one like to keep my iron as well maintained with clean oil as possible.If you don't ,that's your business.
> 
> The only reason I brought up the DEC is to point out that there are indeed laws on excessive idling and they certainly do sometimes make their rounds at truck stops.My X brother -in-law runs doubles for UPS and has gotten warnings for idling for his NY to Mass. runs.I've been in the excavating biz for 38 years so yeah,I know all about what you're talking about regarding trucks idling with no DEC present at gravel banks/stone quarries. It's done usually by employees who could care less about the boss's money,not owner operators like myself.It's certainly not that DEC doesn't want to be there,I'm sure they do but as you probably know,NY is broke and there's only a few of them around,same as DOT--which is a good thing for people who basically follow the laws.So,just like DOT when they pull you over,the DEC will I'm sure try to find you guilty of excessive idling and fine you just to justify their existence.
> 
> Useful is a relative term and threads get hijacked all the time here,mine included, so get used to it.


I am an owner operator too, i change the oil every 8k, grease every other day, i am huge on maintaince. Because if it doesnt run its my money im losing. Ive been dot'ed time and time again, im legit. Ive also been pulled by dec officers for excessive smoke. Truck stops are a diff story, dump trucks dont hangout there, if i was otr i would have an apu, but i refuse to shut my dump off because i want it as cold inside as possible. Dot has never said anything about my tinted windows on the dump even. They only bother with major stuff because everything else just gets reduced in court around here. If i felt as if it was hurting my engines i wouldnt do it, ive been running engines this way for years with no ill efects, if the dump or dmax will be on for over an hour its on high idle.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

comeeonn;1427246 said:


> I knew it! Lol


did you get ur answer about 8.1 gph at idling
Wish i could help you
How do you check it
Why do you want to know


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

larboc;1428375 said:


> *To the OP*
> 
> Wow, I don't know if the OP ever got their answer or not, but on a 5.3 I did some data logging with, the engine used about 0.5 pounds of air per minute. at 14.7:1 that's 0.034 lbs fuel/min or 2.041 lbs/hr of fuel.At 6.071 lbs per gallon, that's 0.34 gallons/hr. Not too bad imho.
> 
> Without a log from an 8.1 idling I couldn't tell you for sure, but I'd take a guess it's going to be around 1/2 gallon an hour. If you have a scanner usually they will tell you airflow and you can calculate fuel flow from there.


THANK YOU for your imput, i figured it would be higher around 1gph, but thanks for the info


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Antlerart06;1428405 said:


> did you get ur answer about 8.1 gph at idling
> Wish i could help you
> How do you check it
> Why do you want to know


I want to know bc i know once its on the road and being used that it will be idling more than i expect it to be, i wont be driving it in winter an employee will be.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

comeeonn;1428410 said:


> I want to know bc i know once its on the road and being used that it will be idling more than i expect it to be, i wont be driving it in winter an employee will be.


ok 
I let mine idle it better on it then trying to start it 20 times a day in cold weather I never realy care about the gph at idling Till now reading your thread
Mine is a 7.3 powerstroke I wonder if my Edge scanner will tell me


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone know the difference in gph on a dmax at regular idle vs. high idle? Mine has the automatic high idle below 32deg and in the winter it seems to go threw a lot more fuel..


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Antlerart06;1428439 said:


> ok
> I let mine idle it better on it then trying to start it 20 times a day in cold weather I never realy care about the gph at idling Till now reading your thread
> Mine is a 7.3 powerstroke I wonder if my Edge scanner will tell me


No it wont, my dmax is between .4 to .6 gal per hour depending on idle rpm setting. Mines run 12+ hours before, fuel usage isnt that bad on a diesel, thats why im wondering how bad it is with a big block gas engine.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

quicknova;1428448 said:


> Anyone know the difference in gph on a dmax at regular idle vs. high idle? Mine has the automatic high idle below 32deg and in the winter it seems to go threw a lot more fuel..


But its only gonna high idle until its somewhat warm and then kick into regular idle... I have a video on youtube on how to turn it on and off


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

quicknova;1428448 said:


> Anyone know the difference in gph on a dmax at regular idle vs. high idle? Mine has the automatic high idle below 32deg and in the winter it seems to go threw a lot more fuel..


Between .4 regular to .6 high. my high idle isnt automatic i can set it when i want, its a 1150 rpm setting. Those are rough numbers ive seen on other forums and my personal findings


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

comeeonn;1428320 said:


> thats why my mack has over 60k hours .


Impressive.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

cretebaby;1428539 said:


> Impressive.


She loves it, im estamating that number because the tach didnt work when i got it and the guy said it had been out for a few years, it could be lower or higher. I called him when it hit 600k and he laughed and said it had 40 to 50k un recorded miles on it as well bc the same happnend to the odometer in the early 2000s


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope there isnt any hard feelings with anyone wheb this is all said and done with, maybe we can all go out for drinks some day.

... While my truck idles outside the bar that is!


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with letting a truck idle. But thats just me.
There are much more things in this world to worry about.

if a guy wants to let his truck run. So be it.
If a guy wants to drive a girly electric car, so be it . each doesn't bother me.. 
Well maybe the electric car.. Ha


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

comeeonn;1428345 said:


> Im not depressed at all, dont pull up these single stories about someone dying bc of an idling truck, your not going to make me feel bad, if this thread irritates your sensitive self then DONT READ IT. Wow thats a novel idea.


I'm not sensitive just have trouble trying to figure certain people out. It's your money do what you want. We've had an 87 R model Mack on the farm since 1991, it's been a great truck. Has 600k on it and 9000 hours. I was more concerned about you dumping oil down the sewer but I since you have no regard for the environment keep up the good work.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

If I were going to have fuel washing my cylinders and getting into the oil, I'd rather have it be diesel fuel, which is a whole lot closer to oil. Gasoline in your oil has to be a whole lot worse on the bearings.

600k on a 1989 is not a lot of miles. My cousin has a Ch613 Mack with almost 4 million on it. I think it's about a 92/93. Got 800k on a FL120 at work, and it doesn't even get used every day.

We had a guy here few years back, you know how lots of over-the-road guys park at Walmart at the ends of the parking lot? He parked over a storm drain and changed his oil. He got caught, after the EPA and DES got done with him, I bet he still can't sit down. Wonder how many times he got away with it at Walmarts all over the country.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Detroitdan;1428969 said:


> If I were going to have fuel washing my cylinders and getting into the oil, I'd rather have it be diesel fuel, which is a whole lot closer to oil. Gasoline in your oil has to be a whole lot worse on the bearings.
> 
> 600k on a 1989 is not a lot of miles. My cousin has a Ch613 Mack with almost 4 million on it. I think it's about a 92/93. Got 800k on a FL120 at work, and it doesn't even get used every day.
> 
> We had a guy here few years back, you know how lots of over-the-road guys park at Walmart at the ends of the parking lot? He parked over a storm drain and changed his oil. He got caught, after the EPA and DES got done with him, I bet he still can't sit down. Wonder how many times he got away with it at Walmarts all over the country.


I didnt say 600k was a lot, i was just using what i owned as an example. I like that guys style over at walmart, talk about brass balls


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

JD Dave;1428894 said:


> I'm not sensitive just have trouble trying to figure certain people out. It's your money do what you want. We've had an 87 R model Mack on the farm since 1991, it's been a great truck. Has 600k on it and 9000 hours. I was more concerned about you dumping oil down the sewer but I since you have no regard for the environment keep up the good work.


If you read the post where i said that, you can see it was a smart a$$ remark for the post i quoted, however i have seen it done and it aint a bad idea...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you on CRACK!
Even if you dont give a hoot about the enviroment, Dumping used oil down the drain makes you the stupiest person I've ever seen!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Triple L;1429144 said:


> Are you on CRACK!
> Even if you dont give a hoot about the enviroment, Dumping used oil down the drain makes you the stupiest person I've ever seen!


Sarcasm:

is "a sharp, bitter, or cutting expression or remark; a bitter jibe or taunt."[1] Though irony and understatement is usually the immediate context,[2] most authorities distinguish sarcasm from irony;[3] however, others argue that sarcasm may or often does involve irony[4] or employs ambivalence.[5]


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm gonna take a stab at this ... i'm intrigued.
Constants/assumptions:
8.1L = 494 cu.in. = .2858 cu.ft.
Air = .0782 lb/cu.ft. (20 deg, 20% humidity, 1400ft elev)
Gasoline = 6.5 lb/gal (highest I could find)
7.48 gal/cu.ft
Engine idles at 700RPM avg.

700rpm = 42000rev/hr.
remember 2 full revolutions = 1 complete cycle (all 8 cylinders through all 4 strokes)
42000RPH / 2 x .2858 cu.ft x .0782 = 469 lbs/hr of air
Air/fuel = 14.7:1 by mass
469/14.7 = 31.9 lbs/hr of gasoline
31.9/6.5 = 4.9 gal/hr of gasoline.

that's considerably higher than i would have guessed, 

can you idle all your gas out in 5 hours of run time?

sounds like something you could try ... might not even take you all day.

someone check the numbers ... it's late


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

larboc;1428375 said:


> *To the OP*
> 
> Wow, I don't know if the OP ever got their answer or not, but on a 5.3 I did some data logging with, the engine used about 0.5 pounds of air per minute. at 14.7:1 that's 0.034 lbs fuel/min or 2.041 lbs/hr of fuel.At 6.071 lbs per gallon, that's 0.34 gallons/hr. Not too bad imho.
> 
> Without a log from an 8.1 idling I couldn't tell you for sure, but I'd take a guess it's going to be around 1/2 gallon an hour. If you have a scanner usually they will tell you airflow and you can calculate fuel flow from there.





meborder;1429434 said:


> I'm gonna take a stab at this ... i'm intrigued.
> Constants/assumptions:
> 8.1L = 494 cu.in. = .2858 cu.ft.
> Air = .0782 lb/cu.ft. (20 deg, 20% humidity, 1400ft elev)
> ...


This actual thread is meaningless but lets have some fun anyway by allowing me to provide you guys with accurate data input if you'd like to crunch the numbers for yourself...

An 8.1 at operating temp and at an idle speed of 600 RPM consumes air at a rate of between .94 to 1.06 lb per min depending on elevation. Then, due to the common use of E10 you need to adjust your Stoich value accordingly because basing fuel consumption on 14.7 doesn't account for the fuel trims being driven positive while it's trying to correct for the leaner Stoich value E10 has. A value of 14.17 is a much more accurate (and well proven) number for fueling based purposes.

I've been through this years ago, just want to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

B&B;1429473 said:


> This actual thread is meaningless but lets have some fun anyway by allowing me to provide you guys with accurate data input if you'd like to crunch the numbers for yourself...
> 
> An 8.1 at operating temp and at an idle speed of 600 RPM consumes air at a rate of between .94 to 1.06 lb per min depending on elevation. Then, due to the common use of E10 you need to adjust your Stoich value accordingly because basing fuel consumption on 14.7 doesn't account for the fuel trims being driven positive while it's trying to correct for the leaner Stoich value E10 has. A value of 14.17 is a much more accurate (and well proven) number for fueling based purposes.
> 
> I've been through this years ago, just want to see what you guys come up with.


The air density and idle spped assumptions were just a way for me to get to the mass air flow at idle, and i think that is why my numbers dont line up with yours. Now that it is morning, i think the problem is that the mass air flow calcuation from assuming the engine simply moves air in and out of the engine does not account for the temperature and pressure at which the engine operates internally..... P(1)V(1)/T(1) = P(2)V(2)/T(2) for the other number geeks out there. I'd bet if you corrected for the internal cylinder temp and pressure, then the air mass in would look much more like the number you posted.

let's use your number of 1.06 lb/min. and your 14.17 to correct for ethanol blended fuel (which i intentionally ignored)

1.06 x 60 = 63.6 lb/hr of air
63.6 /14.17 = 4.49 lbs/hr of gas 
4.49/6.5 = 0.69 gal/hr

sounds much more reasonable.

.69 x 3.5 = $2.41/hour to idle

interesting thread .... pointless, like you said, but interesting.

i'm still curious what someone "loves" about idleing ....

we sit idle a lot at work, our boss's tell us not to, but my truck is my office/lab all summer. If i had a lab shack it would be air conditioned. I'm not working in a hot sweaty office/lab ... so we idle. it does not give me pleasure, but is just something we do.

the chevies we are gettin rid of at work are of the 2000-2002 variety. most of the hour meters on those are 6k-8k hrs, and usually right around 100k on the clock. I dunno, it doesn't seem to hurt them. Cylinder wash is all but eliminated with fuel injection. so long as you drive them on the highway after idling, the hydrocarbons in the oil tend to burn off. The converters tend to be fine, as we have never had to replace one, so the inefficiencies at idle to not seem to be a problem either.

the only problem i know of was on a 99 subarban with a 5.7. that one idled all day every day for no reason. they guy just ran his truck because if he thought he wanted to go somewhere he would hate to have a cold or hot vehicle await him .... so it ran every day even if he didn't use it.... that one went to the acution early because the oil pan rotted out from the inside. I would guess the gas/water never got burned out of the oil and caused a problem there.

I get the idleing while working, i do that myself with my own equipment. rather than chance a vehicle that wont restart, i'd rather leave them run, that way i know the job gets done.... that makes sense to me, but to do it without a particular reason does seem a little bizzare. I've got 12 vehicles .... should i start every one of them up every day just because they are a vehicle?

you say they are made to run, ... fine, no arugement .. but they are made to be shut off as well, otherwise there would be no mechanism by which to restart them.... Im just curious, is there a particular benefit to idling? or is it like wearing underwear, and it is just something you do?

i dont have a dog in this fight, and dont have any feelings one way or the other ... i find people interesting.

bottom line ... i make 22.55/hr at work. but if lettin my truck run for no reason would cause me to make 20.14/hr ... i would shut it off. at 2.41/hr, that's 5grand a year, that's a lot of money for a responsible buisness man to be leaving on the table. We have million dollar construction contracts that are won/lost on less money than that.

like i said, i find it interesting


----------



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

*very interesting*

I am concerned about fuel economy and the environment but to be honest what is economical for me is what drives most of my decisions. Typically I'm hyper conscious of fuel economy when driving for pleasure. Wasting fuel isn't fun for me. When I'm working, I try to save fuel to make more money but I do let me diesel idle during brief stops while plowing.

If you aren't concerned about wasting fuel why ask the question about fuel consumption in the first place?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

deut2210a;1429603 said:


> i am concerned about fuel economy and the environment but to be honest what is economical for me is what drives most of my decisions. Typically i'm hyper conscious of fuel economy when driving for pleasure. Wasting fuel isn't fun for me. When i'm working, i try to save fuel to make more money but i do let me diesel idle during brief stops while plowing.
> 
> If you aren't concerned about wasting fuel why ask the question about fuel consumption in the first place?


exactly what i inferred days ago!!! Pointless


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Deut2210a;1429603 said:


> I am concerned about fuel economy and the environment but to be honest what is economical for me is what drives most of my decisions. Typically I'm hyper conscious of fuel economy when driving for pleasure. Wasting fuel isn't fun for me. When I'm working, I try to save fuel to make more money but I do let me diesel idle during brief stops while plowing.
> 
> If you aren't concerned about wasting fuel why ask the question about fuel consumption in the first place?


no where in this thread did i say i was concerned about fuel mileage/ use. if it used 2 gallons an hour it would still run. idk how to get the point across, maybe the fact i bought an 8.1 big block for a daily driver?

i was simply asking out of curiosity.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

meborder;1429585 said:


> The air density and idle spped assumptions were just a way for me to get to the mass air flow at idle, and i think that is why my numbers dont line up with yours. Now that it is morning, i think the problem is that the mass air flow calcuation from assuming the engine simply moves air in and out of the engine does not account for the temperature and pressure at which the engine operates internally..... P(1)V(1)/T(1) = P(2)V(2)/T(2) for the other number geeks out there. I'd bet if you corrected for the internal cylinder temp and pressure, then the air mass in would look much more like the number you posted.
> 
> let's use your number of 1.06 lb/min. and your 14.17 to correct for ethanol blended fuel (which i intentionally ignored)
> 
> ...


thanks for taking the time to do all the number crunching. im glad some people posted about the question instead of sharing their feelings.

its hard for me to even understand why i idle. its just something i do. like you said, summer time is air conditioning season. the dump truck starts at 530 am and is shut off at 430pm on most regular work days. i will not shut it off for a 30 min lunch break or other stupid things because i want it as cold as possible inside. the duramax doesnt run much in summer since it has no a/c, its more of a winter idler (for heat) however the 8.1 does have a/c so i can see it running more this upcomming summer because of that. whenever ,my trucks are idling i am not far away. i dont sleep at night with it idling unless im sleeping inside it lol. all these guys are over reacting about this. now in my off season i do a lot of running around for parts and meetings and whatnot, yes it runs the whole time because whats the point in shutting it off for 15 min while im in a store? when im at my shop working my trucks outside turned off. if its cold out ill start it 30 min before i plan to leave. sometimes i forget and its on for 2 hours, yes, but if one of my trucks is running its because i just drove it or i plan to drive it or its really cold out.

sorry that was long winded im juts trying to help these guys sleep at night


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I think there is a program called "idlers" anonymous otherwise known as "I.A.". After completing the 13 step program they supply you with a remote start that will start your vehicle 5 minutes prior to you using it. I heard the program works wonders. I found out about it while I was at my "I leave my lights and TV on even when I am not at home all day anonymous" 

Sorry, had to do it...


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

jjklongisland;1430185 said:


> I think there is a program called "idlers" anonymous otherwise known as "I.A.". After completing the 13 step program they supply you with a remote start that will start your vehicle 5 minutes prior to you using it. I heard the program works wonders. I found out about it while I was at my "I leave my lights and TV on even when I am not at home all day anonymous"
> 
> Sorry, had to do it...


lol, i dont do remote starts, never have, never will


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

jjklongisland;1430185 said:


> I think there is a program called "idlers" anonymous otherwise known as "I.A.". After completing the 13 step program they supply you with a remote start that will start your vehicle 5 minutes prior to you using it. I heard the program works wonders. I found out about it while I was at my "I leave my lights and TV on even when I am not at home all day anonymous"
> 
> Sorry, had to do it...


SHHHHHHH--our guberment might find out about that program. Keep it on the low down.


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

Interesting thread. I personally don't let my truck idle that long, only at gas stations and such. I just hate seeing my fuel economy go down, and I don't use it for work so it doesn't pay.

I would venture a guess that the 8.1l uses closer to 1gph idling. My dads 6.0L uses around .7 gph, but he only lets it idle in the summer for some reason.

Anyway I think some of you could really benefit from an Ignition Override. I installed it in my truck along with the manual high idle. Push a button and you can take the key out and lock the doors while it is still running. If you press the brake without putting the key back in, it dies. Mine also kicks it into high idle at the same time. Allows you to set the idle to 800, 1200, or 1700 rpm using the cruise control buttons. I would be too nervous about someone stealing my truck if I left the keys in it running. I live in the middle of nowhere, but moved here from Rochester, MN so I'm use to thieves being everywhere.

The Ignition Override can be done on any vehicle, but I only know how to do the high idle on Duramaxs and some late 90s powerstrokes.

Here is a link to a how to writeup if anyone is interested,

http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/how-tos-diy-write-ups/67604-how-ignition-override.html


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Zigblazer;1431052 said:


> Interesting thread. I personally don't let my truck idle that long, only at gas stations and such. I just hate seeing my fuel economy go down, and I don't use it for work so it doesn't pay.
> 
> I would venture a guess that the 8.1l uses closer to 1gph idling. My dads 6.0L uses around .7 gph, but he only lets it idle in the summer for some reason.
> 
> ...


thanks man im reading it now. i like this idea!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

jjklongisland;1430185 said:


> I think there is a program called "idlers" anonymous otherwise known as "I.A.". After completing the 13 step program they supply you with a remote start that will start your vehicle 5 minutes prior to you using it. _I heard the program works wonders. I found out about it while I was at my "I leave my lights and TV on even when I am not at home all day anonymous" _
> 
> Sorry, had to do it...


HAHAHAHA that is funny stuff


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

that's the same thing a remote starter will do for you, allow you to leave it running without the keys, although IDK about leaving it all day. Mine was set at 20 minutes, so I would push the button when I got home after a long day of plowing, or a highway towing workout, go inside and it would idle for 20 minutes to cool down the oil. Supposed to be bad for a turbo to be shut down real hot, without a chance for the oil to circulate thorugh and cool it back down to normal. Also could push the button, get out and go in a store, come back and just put the key in and turn it back on.

I loved my remote starter, I won't put a load on a cold motor, so I always fired it up from inside a few minutes before leaving. Best way to avoid oil leaks.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow. $5000 a year. That's a truck payment.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Detroitdan;1432476 said:


> Wow. $5000 a year. That's a truck payment.


5000 a year for what


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

this is what I was referring to


meborder;1429585 said:


> .69 x 3.5 = $2.41/hour to idle
> 
> bottom line ... i make 22.55/hr at work. but if lettin my truck run for no reason would cause me to make 20.14/hr ... i would shut it off. at 2.41/hr, that's 5grand a year, that's a lot of money for a responsible buisness man to be leaving on the table. We have million dollar construction contracts that are won/lost on less money than that.
> 
> like i said, i find it interesting


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Detroitdan;1432473 said:


> that's the same thing a remote starter will do for you, allow you to leave it running without the keys, although IDK about leaving it all day. Mine was set at 20 minutes, so I would push the button when I got home after a long day of plowing, or a highway towing workout, go inside and it would idle for 20 minutes to cool down the oil. Supposed to be bad for a turbo to be shut down real hot, without a chance for the oil to circulate thorugh and cool it back down to normal. Also could push the button, get out and go in a store, come back and just put the key in and turn it back on.
> 
> I loved my remote starter, I won't put a load on a cold motor, so I always fired it up from inside a few minutes before leaving. Best way to avoid oil leaks.


20 minutes to cool your turbo down are you crazy!
It cooled down at the last red light you were at


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Philbilly2;1426885 said:


> I have a rule when my trucks are out doing snow service.
> 
> When the truck or machine leaves the shop, it does not shut off until we are completely done plowing snow. If we stop for dinner, the truck stays idle.
> 
> I don't want the chance of smothing not starting again. Fuel is cheap compaired to laying in snow trying to figure out why it wont start.


Same applys for my truck, I tell my guys the same. No point in buying parts if you can just leave it run for cheaper.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll bet dollars to doughnuts that in some Arab country,some sheik or prince is LMFAO while reading this thread.I wonder how you say KA-CHING in Arabic--maybe it's EYE-DEL-ERS.:laughing:


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Triple L;1432765 said:


> 20 minutes to cool your turbo down are you crazy!
> It cooled down at the last red light you were at


I've always heard 5 minutes is a safe time to cool your turbo down, a red light for 30 seconds or a minute don't seem long enough. The commercially available 'cool-down timers' I think run for 5 minutes. Mine ran for 20 because the remote starter was set for 20, it would do 10, 20 or 30 minutes. 10 wasn't long enough to get heat out of it in the mornings, 30 minutes was too long and wasted too much fuel imo, so I set it on 20. 20 was longer than necessary, but only by about 15 minutes. And often times Iwould point the remote out the window and shut it of after a few minutes, rather than let it run it's course. So I wasted fuel by letting it idle for 15 minutes occasionally. If you think I'm crazy for that, so be it. And rather than red lights near my house, when I got home I plowed my own driveway and beat the crap out of my truck plowing my neighbors yard and gravel parking turnout for his TT. It was rough. So after I was done with my plowing route, the truck got worked just before parking it.

Hey Comeeon, I'm crazy because I let my truck idle for 20 minutes after a tough workout.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I've got an 8.1, but can't help you out as I've never had it idle more than 20 minutes at best.

That and I don't care enough about the fuel consumption at idle to check it.

The only thing I can say is that the other night I did let it idle for an hour when I was waiting on my salt supplier to show up. I think it burned through about an 1/16th of a tank, which would be around 1.5 gallons.

But, I didn't really take a good reading off the gauge before I started idling, so it's only a guess.

....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Detroitdan;1433150 said:


> I've always heard 5 minutes is a safe time to cool your turbo down, a red light for 30 seconds or a minute don't seem long enough. The commercially available 'cool-down timers' I think run for 5 minutes. Mine ran for 20 because the remote starter was set for 20, it would do 10, 20 or 30 minutes. 10 wasn't long enough to get heat out of it in the mornings, 30 minutes was too long and wasted too much fuel imo, so I set it on 20. 20 was longer than necessary, but only by about 15 minutes. And often times Iwould point the remote out the window and shut it of after a few minutes, rather than let it run it's course. So I wasted fuel by letting it idle for 15 minutes occasionally. If you think I'm crazy for that, so be it. And rather than red lights near my house, when I got home I plowed my own driveway and beat the crap out of my truck plowing my neighbors yard and gravel parking turnout for his TT. It was rough. So after I was done with my plowing route, the truck got worked just before parking it.
> 
> Hey Comeeon, I'm crazy because I let my truck idle for 20 minutes after a tough workout.


What truck are you actually talking about? To me 20 min isn't excessive if that's what you want to do. I may be a little on the opposite side of cooling things down. On the farm when running combines and tractors under extreme loads we only let them idle 3-5 minutes, probably closer to 3 because we are generally in a hurry at night to get home. We have never had any turbo problems or such (touch wood) so I see no reason to change my thinking. We also never let our OTR trucks cool down anymore then the time it takes to drive in our lane way which is about 3 min. We've had our Mack since 91 so I think if we were hurting it something would have showed by now. Our Duramax's get shut off when they come in the yard with no idle time no matter what and havn't had any problems with turbo's or motors (touch wood again). On my Duramax pull truck I let it idle for 15 min but it see's almost 2000 degree's on the pyro and it over heats the coolant running down the track in 15 seconds. As I said above I'm not knocking you as what you do seems realistic, just giving some insight on my view on things. We generally don't keep equipment much longer then 2000 hrs so to me putting on needed hours on the clock effect trade value, along with wasted fuel $ adding up. If I was going to let things idle for extended periods like the OP, I'd put Murphy switches on just to be safe.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

hummm .... we have to knock on wood down here; just touching it doesn't seem to work. Maybe the air is thinner up there or somethin' 

I can see lots of reasons to idle for short periods. I shut my plow truck off last time because i needed to use the tractor. when i got done with the tractor, i went back to start the truck and it almost didnt start. my headers are cooking my starter, and it's too cold out to be fuxing with it to put on a heat shield.

so now, my equipment runs until the job is done. but i just do my own stuff .....

at a buisiness level, i would think with excessive idle (read: waste, or overhead) you are cutting into your margins by quite a bit. Someone that dosen't do that could come in and take a piece of your pie pretty easily. That or you have to take less profit, and keep your equipment longer to make up for the differenece.

that 5-grand a year comes from a standard 2088hr work week (40 hrs/week) .. so it's not a hard number, but the point was it adds up in a hurry, and you could be putting your lively hood at risk.

that, and if we were friends ... i'd get in your truck and park it around the corner then sit back and watch the panic on your face when you came back out and your truck was gone


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

You guys can all laugh your ass off about wasting fuel and idling, but it happened yesterday.... 

It didn't start back up. And it started to snow. And the Starter is out until Monday.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

I would worry about '"wetstacking". Unburnt fuel will actually wash the lubricating oil off the cylinder walls causing scoring and scratches.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I read these up to 3 pages and can't say how stupid this thread lead.

My exp with those gas engines. When it idle so much it will CLOG fuel injector's tips, ALOT sludge build up, carbon filled in throttle body, washed cylinders, and cat convertor is clogged.

I bought couple cheap vehicles from Fleet companies. I will say it didn't last long for me I sold because engine wasn't running like it had 100K miles. More like it over 300K because it so tired when you pull load. Empty load it run like fine. I bought many cheap used trucks with over 200K miles they running like it had 100K because it wasn't use IDLE. 200K miles it had around 6-7K hours compare one truck had 112K miles with 8000 hours. 


On diesel you not supposed idle all times it will build wet stack in injectors. But on other my 7.3L had automatic HIGH IDLE it turn rpm up 1200 in 30oF outside. 

For me if I work hard on gas or diesel they will idle for 2-4 mins with heat on MAX to help cool down quicker then turn off. During summer it will be 5-10 mins depend how badly it get hot. 

If I don't work hard or light work it would idle like 1 min then turn off.

On starter issues I alway had spare starters/ solenoid in garage for these reason.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

comeeonn;1426611 said:


> hey guys, first off, i love idling.
> 
> the duramax uses between .4 and .6 gal per hr
> 
> ...


if your worried about fuel here , your in the wrong business


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1433470 said:


> if your worried about fuel here , your in the wrong business


Ever heard the expression "look after your pennies and the dollars will look after themselves" Burning fuel is part of the business but wasting fuel is not.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

JD Dave;1433491 said:


> Ever heard the expression "look after your pennies and the dollars will look after themselves" Burning fuel is part of the business but wasting fuel is not.


:salute: agreed


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I used to think I idled too much, always warming up my trucks before driving them, try to leave them running if I'm coming right back, as long as it's in a safe place where it won't get stolen, but I see I am not idling much at all.

I've owned a lot of old s-box trucks, so I can see the validity of the "might not restart" theory. But then again, if we are in the biz to provide a service to customers, we have a responsibility to have properly maintained work vehicles. If your stuff is such junk that it might not restart, maybe you oughta start charging more for your services, and put a little more money into maintaining your trucks. Thousands of dollars in wasted fuel will easily pay for a battery, starter or alternator every few years. If you're worried about it, replace it before you get stranded.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

if your worried about THE PRICE of fuel , your in the wrong business 


if the wheels aint turning , you aint earning


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

comeeonn;1428369 said:


> Your telling me, all i asked was gph for an 8.1. Thats it.


.81 GPH.. Went out ran all the fuel out of my truck. put 1 gallon in in and it came to .81 gph.

:yow!:

Oh wait that was without ac running.. I will do that and get back with you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1433555 said:


> if your worried about THE PRICE of fuel , your in the wrong business
> 
> if the wheels aint turning , you aint earning


So how would that work when I'm all seasonal for plowing and 70% of my work includes salt and loader work?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

got me , you brought it up . must be a sima thing .


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RepoMan1968;1433607 said:


> got me , you brought it up . must be a sima thing .


Yeah must be.


----------



## NDG (Oct 27, 2009)

when we go out plowing during storm i tell my drivers to let the trucks run...for a few reasons 1. if the batteries get drained it will allow the alternator to catch up. 2. last year during a storm i had to fuel up again and shut the truck off, filled the tank and went to start it again and it wouldn't even click, but it ran fine all night. turns out two wires on the neutral safety switch had corodded and wasn't allowing the truck to turn over, but if it had been idling i would had drove away from the gas station and only would of gotten stuck at home and been able to finish my route. and to keep the truck warm to keep me warm!


----------



## NDG (Oct 27, 2009)

o yeah and about the 8.1........i a duramax and 8.1 the 8.1 has plenty of power..... the only bad is i can't get much better than 8mpg....and about 6mpg plowing. hows your 8.1 mpg plowing and not plowing?


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps you could go top off at the gas station, then idle for an hour or two while you change your oil at said gas station, then refill and do math. Seems pretty easy to me, but then, I care about stuff.


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

It may not be a good idea to change the oil while you let it idle. Just a thought.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

He might of meant to say add or "top off" the oil.


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

After reading through the thread, I meant what I said. Might not be a good idea to contaminate ground water that our kids might have to drink, but that doesnt stop the douchiest of bags


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

A duramax uses exactly 1 liter per hour idleing...

Hooked up a pail with 2 liters to the main line and had the return going back into the pail with some injector cleaner and it ran for 2 hours...

That's a true figure in a real world test...


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

Another question for this thread, effects of long idling and the newer emissions components causing problems? I've heard with the newer diesels, anything with say an egr etc isn't good to idle and more soot just gums up everything when idiling?


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

The EGR shouldn't be opening at an idle, only under a load. The problems with idling are more from the incomplete combustion that happens at low idle. Diesels just use enough fuel to keep it running at an idle. It doesn't burn all the fuel, however the newer common rail high pressure injection systems do a much better job of it.

Older trucks that were worn a little could actually wash the cylinders down enough to loose compression and die. It was rare, but I've seen it in person once on an 80's mack. Talk about a witch to get it started again. The extra wear from lack of proper lube on the cylinders/rings, and fuel contamination may not cause a lot of problems, if any, but it does happen. 

The 07-newer trucks with DPFs are a different story, but they usually kick up the idle when they go into regeneration. It depends on the programming in that particular year/make/model.


----------

